Ask HN: How do you efficiently create/manage process checklists? - vinnyglennon
======
koantify
We've released a new app, Koantify Checklists[0]. It's a voice responsive app
(i.e., Siri-like) for creating, maintaining, using, and sharing checklists.

You create and maintain checklists within this app (or you can use our web-
based editor).

When you perform your task, the app steps you through it by voice or text, and
responds to your voice commands (it tries to provide optional "hands-free"
operation as much as possible). When you complete your checklist, the app
optionally emails you (or a list of people) a detailed record of completion of
the checklist, showing steps you completed, skipped, or possibly had to
repeat.

For organizations, it's easy to export/import checklists. You can distribute
by email, via iCloud, or you can download checklists from web links. Our goal
is to provide easy sharing of important checklists for tasks you want to
standardize on. For training in your organization, use of a checklist provides
important reminders on how things should be done.

Feedback, comments, suggestions are all most welcome.

[0]
[https://itunes.apple.com/US/app/id1158001939?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/US/app/id1158001939?mt=8)

------
ahazred8ta
On a related note, there are many services

[https://google.com/search?q=shared+checklists](https://google.com/search?q=shared+checklists)

